# Ayrton Senna test drive NSX



## yafayu (Aug 17, 2005)

Ayrton senna test drive NSX in Japan

race world misses you man!!


----------



## PhilH (Jun 7, 2002)

:str8pimpi


----------



## DarkSide (Jun 28, 2005)

good stuff, always liked that car. then again I'm biased.


----------



## LmtdSlip (May 28, 2003)

That was the limited edition version that had more HP and was lighter. Featured a Ti gearshift knob as well and the car only came in white.


----------



## BavarianMX (Jul 15, 2005)

senna hands and hats down the best ever seen that video before nice


----------

